# MES Smoke Stack?



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok guys, some use them, some don't.  Let's see what you are using and please comment on any benefit you are seeing. Thanks...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 10, 2013)

3" Aluminum Elbow fits perfectly over the exhaust on the 2012 MES

Any wind will blow into your MES side vent and cause it to back draft

The elbow keeps the unit from backdrafting

It also increases the draft, the same way a chimney helps a fireplace draft













DSCF5758.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

That's cool, how about the old Top Vent MES. I saw one that was all flanged out and screwed down...JJ


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 10, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> 3" Aluminum Elbow fits perfectly over the exhaust on the 2012 MES
> 
> Any wind will blow into your MES side vent and cause it to back draft
> 
> ...


Just like I have on my MES30 & 40 just watch it in cold weather it will condensate and drip back inside(don't ask how I know)


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess I'm not that hi tek. I just use a soup can over the vent on my old gen black MES 30". Draws just fine.

Do you really need a pic of that?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> I guess I'm not that hi tek. I just use a soup can over the vent on my old gen black MES 30". Draws just fine.
> 
> Do you really need a pic of that?


Thanks MN but that one I can visualize!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## njfoses (Jan 10, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> 3" Aluminum Elbow fits perfectly over the exhaust on the 2012 MES
> 
> Any wind will blow into your MES side vent and cause it to back draft
> 
> ...


I use the same elbow on my top vent mes 30.  I have only had my smoker for a little while and have used it since day one.  I have had very few issues with my amnps staying lit so im assuming it helps.   I try to keep the open end in line with the wind to avoid back drafting.  I may remove it for my next smoke as the weather gets colder her in NJ as i dont want drippings back on my meat.













IMAG0141.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Jan 10, 2013
__ 1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

I have some 4" that was a freebie. I will have to try to work with that for now...JJ


----------



## al truistic (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a 40' mes and I use a 4" PVC elbow.  After bending the adjusting the vent adjuster up, it fits over the vent and can be aimed away from any drafts.  I have the top vent version, and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 10, 2013)

Assuming that the MES vent is either wide open or removed entirely, does this arrangement present an appreciable heat loss? Does it cause the element to remain on longer that necessary?  Just curious.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tried the stack a first now use a CPU fan set a little distance from the vent and it helps to keep the smoke flowing gently through the smoker.  With the use of chips you do get some white smoke when they first burn. The fan helps to reduce any harsh flavors


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

scubadoo97 said:


> Tried the stack a first now use a CPU fan set a little distance from the vent and it helps to keep the smoke flowing gently through the smoker. With the use of chips you do get some white smoke when they first burn. The fan helps to reduce any harsh flavors


Interesting concept...JJ


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 10, 2013)

scubadoo97 said:


> Tried the stack a first now use a CPU fan set a little distance from the vent and it helps to keep the smoke flowing gently through the smoker. With the use of chips you do get some white smoke when they first burn. The fan helps to reduce any harsh flavors


Can you post a pic?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 11, 2013)

My Old Gen 40" is in a cabinet to protect from the weather so I don't really have an issue with the wind back draft. I have a piece of flex (which I can remove) coming off the MES vent through the cabinet hole and marries up with the smoke stack on top of the cabinet. Mine works great. Can post a pic if you want.


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 11, 2013)

This is what I did in order to get it to draw right. Held on by earth magnets glued on to the flanges Sure would like to see the CPU fan setup.













100_1165 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 11, 2013


















100_1164 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## sound1 (Jan 11, 2013)

jkc64 said:


> Just like I have on my MES30 & 40 just watch it in cold weather it will condensate and drip back inside(don't ask how I know)


Been there, done that. When I first started, I would build a foil deflector, under the vent,  to direct the drippings away from my meat. I have the older MES40 with the top vent and have found that in cooler (condensing temps) weather, I do not need the extra draft from the extension. The warmer air rises enough on it's own. On warmer days, cold smoking or a low cooking temp is when I start to need the extra draft and add the chimney. I guess that's why a hot air balloon does not do so well on hot days. After learning what the machine and AMNPS like, and using the chimney only when required, I rarely get the dripping problem.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a pick of my MES vent with CPU fan. 
My MES is few years old and boy does it need a cleaning. 

I started using the fan when doing cold smoking but continued using it for hot smoking as well.  Simply moving the fan closer or further from the vent will change the draw


----------



## xaugievike (Jan 11, 2013)

I just did the soup-can version of this out in my garage (no pics yet, I want to add a rivet to hold it onto the now chopped "lever"). 

But I got to thinking. A lot of guys are talking about the condensation issue....I'm wondering if an idea from the RV world (my other hobby) wouldn't help....the "gen-Turi" is an exhaust extension that many rigs with on board generators use while parked....it helps evacuate exhaust gases over the roofline. But to keep the pipe cool it adds an air-gap at the outlet....it looks like this:













a6c873dfed6a465b4ebfd62bcd9f0a08.jpg



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 11, 2013






My understanding of this set up is that the hot gases still rise right up past this gap on their way to the top of the stack, but as they pass, they draw cooler outside air along with it, thus reducing the temp. But another effect is that it actually increases the draw through the pipe (Chevy diesel exhausts actually have a very similar design).  

I'm wondering....would this sort of setup benefit our smokers, and perhaps reduce some of the condensation issues?


----------



## texacajun (Jan 12, 2013)

I found this one with a fan on it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103189/fan-in-smoker#post_591866


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 12, 2013)

Texacajun said:


> I found this one with a fan on it.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103189/fan-in-smoker#post_591866


Yeah, that's mine.  I did away with the vent stack.  Too much draw with the fan at the end of the stack.  By placing the fan next to the vent opening the draw is gentle and by adjusting the distance I can adjust the draw.


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 12, 2013)

What do you use for power on the fan? Aren't they like 5v?


----------



## xaugievike (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's my soup-can variant. 

The players....a tin can and the stock damper (the little handle has been lopped off)












ff67018d0a3e0009b789363950d77374.jpg



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 12, 2013






I riveted the can onto the remaining vertical flange from the old handle. This serves to hold the can on, but it also allows me to still open/close the damper by twisting the can (I really only close it for critter prevention during storage). 












9754b79fdfaf6f9ad7e6ed0d7df3f5ee.jpg



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 12, 2013






Finished product. 












29b8bc56420ee01ed5849f57caadbf58.jpg



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 12, 2013)

jkc64 said:


> What do you use for power on the fan? Aren't they like 5v?


. 
We seem to have acquired a slew of AC adapters from old electronics  Found one that was appropriate for the fan and spliced it on. Only took a couple of minutes


----------



## texacajun (Jan 13, 2013)

scubadoo97 said:


> Yeah, that's mine.  I did away with the vent stack.  Too much draw with the fan at the end of the stack.  By placing the fan next to the vent opening the draw is gentle and by adjusting the distance I can adjust the draw.


Have you ever tried to insert a rheostat or variable resistor.













11-998-129-01.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Jan 13, 2013






Very cheep and works for slowing or increasing the speed of the fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998129


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I did think about it but went low tech.   Appreciate the link


----------

